# She won't leave in the bows, what to do??



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

hi everyone. I have been away for awhile from the forum. Just too busy. I really missed reading the posts. I have a lot to catch up on. Dixie is doing great. She is getting to be a big girl now [10 months old]. My guess would be 5 lb. I have a question. She STILL will not leave her hair barretts, clips, etc. in. I keep the body short, but am growing the top knot area long. I am not putting them in too tight. I am about to give up and cut it all off. I prefer this look over the short. I have to re do her hair over and over every day and it's a real hassel.







She rubs and drags her head on the floor and paws at them until they fall out. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> hi everyone. I have been away for awhile from the forum. Just too busy. I really missed reading the posts. I have a lot to catch up on. Dixie is doing great. She is getting to be a big girl now [10 months old]. My guess would be 5 lb. I have a question. She STILL will not leave her hair barretts, clips, etc. in. I keep the body short, but am growing the top knot area long. I am not putting them in too tight. I am about to give up and cut it all off. I prefer this look over the short. I have to re do her hair over and over every day and it's a real hassel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you trying just the bands by themselves? Chloe hates clips and barrettes, but will not bother just a band. I took the approach like I did with my daughter. I was more determined she was going to have a bow in her hair than she was determined that she wasn't .







I finally won!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144281
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, i too started out with that resolve, but I think Dixie is wearing me down







I have tried just rubber bands but even with those she is obsessed with removing them. Plus those are so difficult to put in without getting them too tight. Even my groomer puts them in too tight sometimes. poor baby looked like she had a face lift


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144286
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry. I think Dixie is smiling as she see you type this







Neither of mine battled me that much. Good luck.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144286
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JMM shared a great trick with us. Get a rat tail comb from Sally's and use it to loosen the topknot so it's not too tight.

Have you tried just putting a band in Dixie's hair, giving her a chew toy or treat dispensing toy, something to distract her from rubbing at it? Then take it out afterwards. Maybe you could gradually build up her tolerance?

Do you want me to send you some plain bands?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144290
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, i too started out with that resolve, but I think Dixie is wearing me down







I have tried just rubber bands but even with those she is obsessed with removing them. Plus those are so difficult to put in without getting them too tight. Even my groomer puts them in too tight sometimes. poor baby looked like she had a face lift








[/B][/QUOTE]

JMM shared a great trick with us. Get a rat tail comb from Sally's and use it to loosen the topknot so it's not too tight.

Have you tried just putting a band in Dixie's hair, giving her a chew toy or treat dispensing toy, something to distract her from rubbing at it? Then take it out afterwards. Maybe you could gradually build up her tolerance?

Do you want me to send you some plain bands?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh, that is so nice of you to offer to send me bands. No thank you. I have a Sally's beauty supply close to my home and thought I might find some bands there. i do appreciate the offer. you can however clarify how to remove bands from the hair that have bows attached. I typically cut the plain bands out as it is easier for dixie than trying to unwind it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I always use papers over Lady's topknot so it's really easy to take the bow on and off. I'm not sure how those who don't use papers remove the bows. Maybe they can answer your question.

I'm so sorry Dixie is being such a pain about her bows!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> I always use papers over Lady's topknot so it's really easy to take the bow on and off. I'm not sure how those who don't use papers remove the bows. Maybe they can answer your question.
> 
> I'm so sorry Dixie is being such a pain about her bows![/B]


ME TOO!!!!!!!









I'll try using papers again. She wiggles so much I have a difficult time putting them in. When using the papers do you fold it over only one time? That is how i was doing it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I learned to do topknots from this tutorial JMM Posted on another forum. It's the best out there!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2351


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> I learned to do topknots from this tutorial JMM Posted on another forum. It's the best out there!
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2351[/B]


yes, I have watched that before. I'll watch again. The biggest problem is that the moment I get the hair correct and the paper in place....she stops holding still. You think there would be any problem duct taping her to the counter?











> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144353
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is there a one stop shop for bands? Where does everyone get their bands? I'd prefer to place one order. JMM mentioned lainee in the tutorial. I wonder if they have both sizes required....



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144353
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is there a one stop shop for bands? Where does everyone get their bands? I'd prefer to place one order. JMM mentioned lainee in the tutorial. I wonder if they have both sizes required....
[/B][/QUOTE]
I looked and am more confused than before. they have different sizes and some say they are not to be used with wraps. What is the difference? Boy, I am full of questions today. Sorry everyone....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have gotten my bands from the Finishing Touch for years. I get the 1/4" small medium weight. 

http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishi...lear&category=0

I get the mesh permanent end papers at Sally's.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/1520/157991

Have little suction cups implanted to her tush so she can't move!

Seriously, I'd start with little sessions, lots of treats, and stop when you or Dixie gets frustrated. Can you practice your technique on a stuffed animal or even your own hair rather than squirmy Dixie?

They really do get used to having it done. Lady will sit like a statue until I'm finished. Lately she has been so bored that she has started lying down which really messes me up because her head is too low now!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

On the question of getting the bows out without cutting the band attached to the bow...Sorry Marj, we tried paper and it just didn't work for us. What I do is first put in a band on it's own, not attached to the bow. I wet the hair with leave in conditioning spray so that there are no lose or flyaway strands to get caught later. I use the rattail end of my comb to make sure that there are no strays in the band either. Then I respritz with leavin in and attach the bow. I wrap the bow band twice, again making sure that there are no stray hairs. I finally take a cotton ball, moistened with leave in and wipe it all along the underside of the hair where the bands are attached. I find that the conditioner makes removal very easy. I just take my comb, find the band and unwrap. I have yet to have one of Marj's band break on me yet! I then cut out the elastic that holds the top knot. I always make sure to take out the bow before bed time.

Marj, try rolling up a towel for Lady to use as a pillow. That should raise her head at least a couple of inches!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good idea about the towel! She's just done this a couple of times, but now I have to kneel on the floor to do the topknot! I can't relearn the whole process!

I didn't realize you had to double the bands when you don't use papers. I'm glad I figured out how to use the papers because it's so easy to pop the bow on and off. I started when Lady was older, of course, since she's a rescue and it's much easier working with a mature dog rather than a wiggly puppy.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> Good idea about the towel! She's just done this a couple of times, but now I have to kneel on the floor to do the topknot! I can't relearn the whole process!
> 
> I didn't realize you had to double the bands when you don't use papers. I'm glad I figured out how to use the papers because it's so easy to pop the bow on and off. I started when Lady was older, of course, since she's a rescue and it's much easier working with a mature dog rather than a wiggly puppy.[/B]


Thank you marj for sharing your contacts. I will order the same and instead of alternating between bands and barretts...just stay with the bands for awhile until we both master the technique







Dixie and I are at the stage where she runs to me in the morning to have her hair brushed [treats!] she is getting better about the wiggling, but it is still difficult. I'll take your advice and see if I can purchase some suction cups







This means i might need to order new bows with bands attached


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> Good idea about the towel! She's just done this a couple of times, but now I have to kneel on the floor to do the topknot! I can't relearn the whole process!
> 
> I didn't realize you had to double the bands when you don't use papers. I'm glad I figured out how to use the papers because it's so easy to pop the bow on and off. I started when Lady was older, of course, since she's a rescue and it's much easier working with a mature dog rather than a wiggly puppy.[/B]


so when you use the papers, like in JMM's tutorial, you leave the papers in the top knot and then put a bow over it? so then the pup has the papers left in the hair, no cutting, nothing?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=144391
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is how I understand it. The papers are suppose to keep the hair from breaking too.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

I got the papers for Cosmo today while I was in town although his hair is still too short to do 
a full fledge topknot. I want to get some of the bands I just have a hard time swallowing
paying more for shipping than the actuall product.

The bands that JMM and Marj talked about are only $4.00 but the shipping is $5. something. Am I 
crazy for thinking this way?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

No, you're not. I ordered 2 packages of bands last month which was $7, but the shipping was $4.95! It was outrageous since no special packaging was required (they came in an envelope) and they weigh next to nothing.

I never thought of it until that last order, but I think if I can find some place to buy those tiny ziploc bags, I may start selling them to my bow customers by the 100. I could just put them in the box with the bows so they'd ship for free.

I don't mind paying reasonable shipping, but I hate when companies make money from their shipping charges.

Ebayers are the worst! Don't get me started on them!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm glad that I am not the only one. So now I am in a search for bands reasonalby priced with
decent shipping prices.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/smallbands.html also has an excellent quality groomers bands and the shipping is only $2.50.

But the bands are more expensive, $10 for 1000. At least Finishing Touch lets you only buy 500 at a time. 

You do want to make sure you get groomers bands, not "cheapie" bands from Walmart or something so they won't break his hair or get caught in it. I've heard orthodontic bands are great, too, if you know anyone who wears braces.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

cool thankyou, i will prob. definitely be ordering from them.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Just to up date. Miss Dixie won the battle. I had her "bangs" cut. Looks similar to the photo by our name. She is more comfortable now. I do prefer the knot up, but whatever. Maybe in the future. Thanks for all the assistance everyone.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, it seems in Australia we have different 'bows'.

Chloe's are those material ones that are made from the stuff that your granny chrochets clothes hangers and stuff like that from. They are tied around a little piece of the hair, hence the slip off very easily. As we are coming home, Chloe is madly wiping her head all over the back seat trying to get them out. Or she will shake her head really really hard and they fly off. 

I have posted a photo of her under the picture posts, and you can see that the one remaining bow is just about to come out. In fact this afternoon they were both out. I will try and remember to photo graph one and post it.

I am very very interested in buy some bows from the lady who makes them. Lady's mom? I will have to see what the clips look like. I dont know if Chloe would tolerate this? I know she doesnt like rubberbands, elastic bands, not sure what you call them in the states. But as I keep her in a puppy cut, I guess I will have to have something that stays in and I can take off her at night time??

Any suggestions would be great, thanks.


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sure Dixie looks wonderful with "bangs". I'm sorry the bows didn't work, but it certainly wasn't worth fighting over, was it?

And she may change her mind when she calms down anyway. Lady never wore a topknot and bow before I adopted her at age 4&1/2.


----------

